# best capo under $20



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Hey hey
im looking for a good quality capo for under $20.How much are G7th's?I have an old classical capo made by dunlop and i never really use it because it can take a few tries to get it on there just right.I will prolly be buying off ebay most likely.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Can't rememebr how much it cost, but the Kyser capos are great, especially if you're going to change it around a lot. I used to have one of those traditonal clamp-it-on-the-neck things, but the Kyser is much better.
FWIW, mine's a classical one, so it's supposed to be a bit wider, but I also use it on my 335 no problem.











....although I was a bit dismayed to see them jump on the jingoistic freedom fries schtick with this thing....










Is everyone turning into Ted Nugent down there?

EDIT: I just checked and they're ~$14--$16 on evilbay with $6 shipping.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

G7's are about $37.00 I think. They are great capos. Some complain that they're heavier and weigh down the neck too much, but I never thought so. I love mine.

Kysers are supposed to be guaranteed for life so if they ever break, you'll get a new one for free. I've heard complaints that their death grip pulls the guitar too sharp and some have left dents on the back of the neck. I rarely use mine, for those reasons.

Planet Waves are my favourite capo under $20.00. You adjust the grip with a screw device and so can apply just as much pressure as you need so as not to go sharp.

Have you seen Elliott capos? Beautiful, but $120.00. Used by the pros, they are considered the best by many. They stay on the guitar, you can get them engraved with your initials, etc.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

+1 to Kysers. Good quality capo and not unreasonably priced. Also, they can be used one-handed, unlike some others, like Shubbs.



Gilliangirl said:


> Kysers are supposed to be guaranteed for life so if they ever break, you'll get a new one for free. I've heard complaints that their death grip pulls the guitar too sharp and some have left dents on the back of the neck. I rarely use mine, for those reasons.


Never really noticed my Kyser being so tight that it alters the pitch, and I haven't seen it damage my necks at all. You're right, the tension is really tight, but maybe some are more so than others? Maybe it's a quality control thing. Also, I don't use my capo all that often, so perhaps the damaging of the neck is something that would happen if you used the capo a lot.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I am not a big fan of the Kyser capos, for the reasons already mentioned. Mine sits in a drawer somewhere.

I have used Shubb capos for 20+ years, and always found that they worked well. I picked up a Planet Waves NS capo last year, and now I own 2 of them. Very easy to adjust and place with one hand, given a little practice. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

+1 to Shubb. It's one of those designs that's beautiful in form and function.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

yah, spend the extra $7 and get a shubb. i have used shubbs and kysers for many years without damage, although the tight tension of the kyser seems to wear your frets down a little faster, IMO. i use the shubb for most things these days, although the kyser allows for partial capo-ing, so i still keep one around. the spring loosens with some use, by the way. also, the guarantee is for real, they replaced one for me some years ago. shubb is lifetime, too i believe.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I seldom use capos but when I do I have a Kyser and it works very well. I don't hear (or see) any tuning problems and it certainly doesn't grip so tight as to damage the back of the neck or the frets.
Perhaps if you use one a lot or leave it on the guitar all the time you might have problems.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I never ever leave my capo on my guitar any longer than I have to but maybe Hollowbody is onto something there about the quality control thing? Mine is unbelievably tight, definitely cannot operate it with just one hand. The only thing I use mine for anymore is to hold strings in place when I change the strings on the guitar.

I might look into the Shubb because I've not heard a bad word about those. OTOH, I might just spring for the Elliott someday and be done with it! :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> I never ever leave my capo on my guitar any longer than I have to but maybe Hollowbody is onto something there about the quality control thing? Mine is unbelievably tight, definitely cannot operate it with just one hand. The only thing I use mine for anymore is to hold strings in place when I change the strings on the guitar.
> 
> I might look into the Shubb because I've not heard a bad word about those. OTOH, I might just spring for the Elliott someday and be done with it! :smile:


If you can't operate it with one hand you have a defective unit for sure. I can easily move mine with a gentle squeeze, no more pressure in fact tha forming a barre chord on the neck.

I haven't used the Shubb but I do have one of their lap Steel slide bars and it's top quality.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys.Ron how much is the planet waves capo?That thing looks coollofu


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have bought the plant waves capo to replace my dunlop ( similar to a Kyser) which was causing tuning issues. The PW is not quick to change but it is very light and allows very precise adjustment, overall I am very happy - not sure spending the extra $100 on an elliot would give me anything better.


----------

